# Tiller setup question - center box



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have my shadowcast on order but still several weeks out from them starting to build. I'm still thinking about the layout. 

My initial thought was to get one of their center guide boxes, to double as storage or a small livewell. I was planning on mounting a grab bar / back rest on the back of the box. They are cutting the height on the box to be level with the decks to keep everything looking uniform.

I saw a 65 qt yeti yesterday which looked to be about the same exact height and it got me thinking. Could I mount a grab bar on one of these? I could then use the cooler as a livewell with a portable areator when I fish with bait. It could double as a forward casting platform as well which is nice.

The only tiller skiff I had in the past was always run from the sitting position. I never minded it but I always had a sore shoulder when running any significant distance. In hindsight a tiller extension probably would have fixed that issue. Any thoughts or preferences for running in a standing position vs sitting?

That might help me decide whether to get a permanent box or a yeti.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I really like being able to use my yeti as a casting or poling platform or as a seat for a passenger. Mine is only 35qt but it suits my needs so far. When I made the choice on the tiller console I wasn't sure if that was really what I was looking for but now that I have had some time to use the boat I wouldn't change anything about my console either.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

a 65qt yeti is enormous. lol
I'd go with the box. I'm not a big fan of using my Yeti as a casting platform. I have it as a seat/cooler.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

a 65qt yeti would be too big and heavy for that boat..check out K2 coolers..much lighter


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked at the 65 qt and it didn't seem all that big. The smaller yeti was taller and more square which I didn't care for.

I think I'm leaning toward my initial idea of the glassed in guide box. I will check out that other cooler though.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> a 65qt yeti would be too big and heavy for that boat..check out K2 coolers..much lighter


I love my K2! I would go with the center box. It can be used as a cooler or storage or livewell.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 45qt for mine. I have tossed around the idea of getting the 50qt because it's taller and more square. leaving a smaller footprint, while still being bigger. My 45qt is just what I need as far as cooler space. 
I put 10 water bottles, 4 to 6 cans of coca cola, and a 10lb bag of ice. Then I keep my sandwiches on the tray. I don't keep fish, so it fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

What about a removable guide box? :


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats what Iam going to make for my waterman is a removable coffin box with some seadeck on bottom to keep from sliding .


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a 45 qt yeti as a seat in my copperhead tiller. The problem with it is there so heavy and there isn't very much room inside of these smaller coolers due to the insulation and how thier built. I learned from that and just had a box built for my pathy 15 which is way lighter, smaller , and a lot cheaper


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a great setup with the center box....



















And in action.....(click the picture)


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and video, that looks like the setup I had in mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

The question I have with the ShadowCast is where is there dry storage? 

I would have an open front bulkhead to make easy access to the gas tank, PFDs and other safety stuff and then you also don't have to vent it. The rear bulkhead is open and you can store stuff?

The coffin box glassed to the bottom is bone dry in my skiff. I have a small AMG battery, switches, bus bar etc...........and have the rest for tackle and anything else to need to keep dry.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> The question I have with the ShadowCast is where is there dry storage?


Without a center coffin box, up under the front deck.  Under the rear deck is open so it will stay as dry as long as water does not make its way into the cockpit (spray, getting in and out of the skiff, etc).  Very simple setup, but very effective....IMHO.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Shadowcast,
Could they rig the coffin with a divider inside to house my trolling motor battery in one compartment as well as a livewell in a separate part?

Weight distrubution seems to be key in this skiff. What do you think about this setup? 

-Removable 6 gal plastic tank up front with a removable tolling motor. 
-Center Guide box with livewell / and TM Battery housed inside.
-Rear area will just have a couple tupperware bins for dry storage and tackle.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Shadowcast:
Could you provide info/specs on the one bar grab-bar. I was wondering about mounting that on the rear bench seat on my LT 25.
Thanks!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast,
> Could they rig the coffin with a divider inside to house my trolling motor battery in one compartment as well as a livewell in a separate part?
> 
> Weight distrubution seems to be key in this skiff. What do you think about this setup?
> ...


I am pretty sure that they can do that split you are asking for in the coffin the box. That set up sounds like a nice rig. The trick with this skiff is to keep it within itself for what it is. A no frills poling skiff. I think your idea for storage under the rear deck is very sound.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast:
> Could you provide info/specs on the one bar grab-bar.  I was wondering about mounting that on the rear bench seat on my LT 25.
> Thanks!


You will want to hit up Skinny Dippin on here. He does Strongarm Products which is who that bar is made by.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Shadowcast:
> Could you provide info/specs on the one bar grab-bar.  I was wondering about mounting that on the rear bench seat on my LT 25.
> Thanks!


That is the "Sissy Stick" by Strongarm Products. I got one coming in for my Highsider. Top notch product with top quality finish. Give Bob (skinny dippin) a call. His number is on the strongarm products website. 
I believe it's StrongarmProducts.com


----------

